# Bald patch



## babble10 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
We've had our little puppy for a week now and all is going well. She has a lovely temperament and appears in great health (if not a bit fussy with eating!) and we've got our first Vet appointment next week for the last jabs and a general checkup.
However, over night she has developed a little bald patch under her eye (certain we would have seen it before). It's not red or itchy and she seems oblivious to it.
Any ideas what this could be?

Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Take a photo of it and watch to see if it gets bigger between now and the vet visit. it could be nothing but worth keeping an eye on. 

on an older dog it could be from catching themselves on a stick. but i dont think that will be the case. so just keep and her on it and metion it to the vet when you go. also watch for any other patches.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*re bald spot*



babble10 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> We've had our little puppy for a week now and all is going well. She has a lovely temperament and appears in great health (if not a bit fussy with eating!) and we've got our first Vet appointment next week for the last jabs and a general checkup.
> However, over night she has developed a little bald patch under her eye (certain we would have seen it before). It's not red or itchy and she seems oblivious to it.
> Any ideas what this could be?
> ...


Oh how weird I have just found one on Pushca. Her eye was weeping a little bit and Kendal recommended eye drops but today it is clear but I found the little bald spot. I am taking her to the vets tomorrow so will let you know what they say
I am quite worried but I'm sure it's nothing fingers crossed


----------



## babble10 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Debi

Thanks for the PM. Tried to reply to you but we weren't allowed.
Really appreciate the information and we'll keep a close eye on it to see if it gets worse. Its our first puppy so we're probably a but jumpy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you will be able to PM once you have reached 10 posts on the forum


----------

